# Small Intestine Endoscopy with Tattoo



## anknight77 (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a physician that performed a small intestine endoscopy and injected an area with india ink.  There is no code listed (that I can find) in the section for small intestine endoscopy with injection.  There is a code for enteroscopy with control of bleed, (eg, injection) but he was not injecting for this reason.  I'm guessing I will need to use the unlisted 44799 but I wanted to try to get some feedback from another coder.  Thanks!

Amy


----------

